# Transfer of ownership with Vistana



## WahooWah (Mar 26, 2018)

I have a client who closed escrow on a WKORV purchase on February 14.  They called Vistana today and Vistana's reservation system still does not reflect the transfer 40 days after close of escrow.  It typically takes about 28 days for the transfer to be processed.

Is anyone else experiencing this kind of delay with Vistana?


----------



## WahooWah (Mar 26, 2018)

Now I understand from escrow that there is a 6-8 week delay on transfers with no explanation from Vistana.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 26, 2018)

There are several steps that have to be taken to transfer the deed, before Vistana ever sees it - these steps are carried out by the title company - not Vistana.  That is usually where the delay occurs.  

What title company are they using?  

Has the new owner received a stamped copy of the deed from the title company, indicating that the new deed has been registered with the county records office and it has been sent to Vistana?


----------



## buzglyd (Mar 28, 2018)

I think mine was about 6 weeks. I got notification while I was in Mexico last week. 

The only thing that hasn't happened is Interval setup. Apparently I will receive mail/email from II with a code for the corporate account.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 28, 2018)

FYI...4 weeks and still waiting.


----------



## buzglyd (Mar 28, 2018)

I don't have usage until 2019 so I got my handled in plenty of time. 2018 vacations are handled including just returning from Playa del Carmen.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 28, 2018)

If you have a copy of the recorded deed, you can actually email it yourself. Of course you may end up having to pay the $25 fee if you already paid it with your closing costs or if the seller was paying it. I find that most often, these delays are because of the closing company and not Vistana. Our last transfer only took a few days after I emailed the deed in myself.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 28, 2018)

They have had our deed in hand from the closing company as of 4 weeks ago. CSR said it will close "in a couple of weeks." No explanation given for the delay. 

This would not be so painful if this transaction had not started 6.5+ months ago! (Crickets from my broker on trying to assist)


----------



## pacman777 (Mar 28, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> They have had our deed in hand from the closing company as of 4 weeks ago. CSR said it will close "in a couple of weeks." No explanation given for the delay.
> 
> This would not be so painful if this transaction had not started 6.5+ months ago! (Crickets from my broker on trying to assist)



I had called and talked to Vistana title dept about some purchases and they said they were running 4 weeks behind of when they receive the paperwork from the title company. Must be a lot of transactions happening around year end.


----------



## Seagila (Mar 28, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> They have had our deed in hand from the closing company as of 4 weeks ago. CSR said it will close "in a couple of weeks." No explanation given for the delay.



A recent WKV week I purchased was recorded with the county on 02/22/18. It showed up online on my Vistana account on 03/26/18. Not sure if that timeline is typical these days, but hopefully your new week shows up in your account soon.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 29, 2018)

WooHoo!  Received notice that the account has been transferred (31 days) but when I tried to link to a Vistana online account we set up to speed access, it did not link. The CSR said it should take another week to be entered into the system. Do they set up a duplicate online account at that time?

FWIW...The CSR used the word "unauthorized account" to denote that we were resell buyers - he said that's their internal term for all resale buyers...certainly not a very friendly welcome to Vistana system given it is the "unauthorized accounts" that pay the same hefty annual maintenance fees, and keep their resorts solvent when owners bail.

But no matter what they call us, I will simply smile all the way to the bank knowing that we saved tens of thousands on the purchase price for the same beautiful resort.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 29, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> WooHoo!  Received notice that the account has been transferred (31 days) but when I tried to link to a Vistana online account we set up to speed access, it did not link. The CSR said it should take another week to be entered into the system. Do they set up a duplicate online account at that time?
> 
> FWIW...The CSR used the word "unauthorized account" to denote that we were resell buyers - he said that's their internal term for all resale buyers...certainly not a very friendly welcome to Vistana system given it is the "unauthorized accounts" that pay the same hefty annual maintenance fees, and keep their resorts solvent.
> 
> But no matter what they call us, I will simply smile all the way to the bank knowing that we saved tens of thousands on the purchase price.


If your new week was mandatory, it usually gets setup wrong. They don't reset the VSN number associated with the week and it will still have the prior owners VSN number associated with it. You can get this fixed. Take a look at post #44 of this thread. You need to call Program Administration. Not just Owner Services.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 30, 2018)

Thanks, @dioxide45 we are mandatory and our contract number is the same as prior owners. Will call program management. Is there a good number to reach them?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 30, 2018)

You can reach the title office here:

Title Dept.
You can email or FAX your new (recorded) deed to Starwood yourself-
Phone 1-800-729-8246 ext. 62291
Fax 1-407-418-7211
Email to send deeds to - titlechanges@vistana.com

To reach Owner Resolution Services, call the regular number and ask for Owner Resolution Services - however, you can expect the entry level phone person to either try to help you with something that is above their pay grade, or to tell you that you can't talk to Owner Resolution Services - you may have to be firm, or hang up and call back


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 30, 2018)

Thanks @dioxide45 and @DeniseM.  I called in again this morning and was forwarded when I said "Owner Resolution Services" to "Owner Services."  I spoke with a very nice rep who was able to help me connect my account.  Because we are under a trust we had to use LastName = lastname, TRUSTEE format.  I had only been entering our lastname.

Our mandatory Staroptions have not shown up but he said they will show up 60 - 90 days after next week. New II membership will also show up in that timeframe. Apparently we have a 10 day recission period even though we bought resale so that is why we have to wait until next week.  Very curious, I guess if we wanted to back out now, we could...not sure if the property would revert to the developer or to the seller?

HUCA works. Tuggers are awesome as I would have been waiting for something to happen that would not have happened.

Thank you!


----------



## buzglyd (Mar 30, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Thanks @dioxide45 and @DeniseM  I called in again this morning and was forwarded when I said "Owner Resolution Services" to "Owner Services."  I spoke with a very nice rep who was able to help me connect my account.  Because we are under a trust we had to use LastName = lastname, TRUSTEE format.  I had only been entering our lastname.
> 
> Our mandatory Staroptions have not shown up but he said they will show up 60 - 90 days after next week. New II membership will also show up in that timeframe. Apparently we have a 10 day recission period even though we bought resale so that is why we have to wait until next week.  Very curious, I guess if we wanted to back out now, we could...not sure if the property would revert to the developer or to the seller?
> 
> ...



That's interesting. My SOs showed up as soon as I linked my account. I've got 81,000 for 2019. I haven't gotten anything from II yet but I'm sure I'll see that soon.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 30, 2018)

He mentioned something about "first use 2019" because we are an EOY odd.  Perhaps @buzglyd yours showed up because you are annual?  Either way, I would expect it to show up by May for 8 month reservations commencing Jan 2019 which is within the 60 - 90 day window he mentioned.  We won't use staroptions next year so not a big deal, however he said II is part of the VSN membership so would be associated with that. I want to check out II extra vacations ASAP so looking forward. We paid 2018 VSN fees.


----------



## buzglyd (Mar 30, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> He mentioned something about "first use 2019" because we are an EOY odd.  Perhaps @buzglyd yours showed up because you are annual?  Either way, I would expect it to show up by May for 8 month reservations commencing Jan 2019 which is within the 60 - 90 day window he mentioned.  We won't use staroptions next year so not a big deal, however he said II is part of the VSN membership so would be associated with that. I want to check out II extra vacations ASAP so looking forward. We paid 2018 VSN fees.



Mine is a EOY odd. I have fiddled with the reservation system but can't book anything because it's still outside the 8 month window. Borrowing is ok if one prepays the maintenance fees for 2019. I'm not using mine until 2019 but I like to make a few practice bookings just to familiarize myself with the system.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 30, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Apparently we have a 10 day recission period even though we bought resale so that is why we have to wait until next week.


I don't think they really knew what they were talking about. The 10 day rescission is between you and the seller and is from the date that the contract is signed. You can't back out now because the contract was signed long ago. This could be just how they have to put it in their system and how they treat developer weeks IDK. Our weeks usually show up in our account automatically but the VSN number is messed up each time and we need to get that reset with Program Administration. The SOs have always shown up right away and once they fix the SN number the SOs then able to be combined for a single reservation. The issue with having the VSN number issue is that you can't combine the SOs from multiple weeks for a single reservation and you are also locked out of reserving online.

I will know soon enough how it goes for us this time. We just received an email yesterday that the week we bought back in January was recorded and being sent to Vistana.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 31, 2018)

Update: We received a follow-up call today from Vistana confirming that our account is all set up with our property. I am pleasantly surprised that they called.

I checked the app and our 176k starpoints are now in the account.  No mention of rescission period as they said we can now make reservations.

How will we know when II is set up?  Will we see a link in the Vistana.com account?  If so, where?  If not, will they send us login information?


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 31, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> How will we know when II is set up? Will we see a link in the Vistana.com account? If so, where? If not, will they send us login information?


You will know it is setup by checking the "What I Own" link from the dashboard. On the page that shows all the weeks you own, you will see an "II Account #" once your II account has been setup. It will take a few weeks.


----------



## byeloe (Apr 1, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Update: We received a follow-up call today from Vistana confirming that our account is all set up with our property. I am pleasantly surprised that they called.
> 
> I checked the app and our 176k starpoints are now in the account.  No mention of rescission period as they said we can now make reservations.
> 
> How will we know when II is set up?  Will we see a link in the Vistana.com account?  If so, where?  If not, will they send us login information?


I ended up having to call Vistana, when my II account didn't show up after 4+ weeks.  Hopefully yours goes more smoothly


----------



## buzglyd (Apr 1, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> You will know it is setup by checking the "What I Own" link from the dashboard. On the page that shows all the weeks you own, you will see an "II Account #" once your II account has been setup. It will take a few weeks.



Mine is all working except no II link yet. I'm still early in the game. I've been playing around with the system just to get an idea of how it works prior to "crunch time." HGVC Club Season works off the check OUT date so this is a little different.

I like how the discount for off season reservations is far greater than HGVC's.  I can make 81000 points go pretty far.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 1, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> You will know it is setup by checking the "What I Own" link from the dashboard. On the page that shows all the weeks you own, you will see an "II Account #" once your II account has been setup. It will take a few weeks.



Thank you. So it sounds like one enters the II account via the Vistana portal? or will we need to set up a separate login with the II number?



buzglyd said:


> Mine is all working except no II link yet. I'm still early in the game. I've been playing around with the system just to get an idea of how it works prior to "crunch time." HGVC Club Season works off the check OUT date so this is a little different.
> 
> I like how the discount for off season reservations is far greater than HGVC's.  I can make 81000 points go pretty far.



I am also an HGVC owner. The Vistana system complements HGVC locations quite nicely.  (We own and use HGVC NYC and trade our Vegas property for Hilton Hawaiian Village, Big Island, Park City (skiiing), or Cabo for shorter/3-5 day stays)  RCI gives us additional options for Park City, Disney, and cash getaways however I believe the II properties are nicer.

To confirm: Vistana reservations are 12 months from CHECK-IN? not Check-OUT?

Let me know how your trading goes. We purchased WKORVN OF to use. We may look into buying a trader because the Vistana ski locations, Carribean and Kauai are appealing. However we need peak season so may need to rent if there are no mandatory in those locations or lock off our studio and get 81k points to trade.  Also hoping that we can find discounted cash options for getaways in II.

For trading, can you apply Staroptions for less than a week stay? Except for Hawaii and Carribean, most places like Cabo, and skiing a week is too long for us - we prefer long weekends.


----------



## Seagila (Apr 1, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> To confirm: Vistana reservations are 12 months from CHECK-IN? not Check-OUT?
> 
> For trading, can you apply Staroptions for less than a week stay? Except for Hawaii and Carribean, most places like Cabo, and skiing a week is too long for us - we prefer long weekends.



Reserving the week you own in your resort:

VSN Home Resort Reservation = 12 months - 8 months from CHECK-IN
HGVC Home Week Reservation = 12 months - 9 months from CHECK-IN (w/ exceptions at certain properties)

Reserving any other time or resort:

VSN StarOption Reeservation = 8 months or earlier from CHECK-IN. Can Reserve less than or more than a week-long stay, only limited by the StarOptions you have available. Minimum 1-night booking.

HGVC Club Season Reservation = 9 months or earlier from CHECK-OUT (w/ exceptions at certain properties). Can Reserve less than or more than a week-long stay, only limited by HGVC points you have available. Minimum 3-night booking.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 1, 2018)

Thanks @Seagila  We prefer to use HGVC points to trade for other resorts, flexible dates, or to upgrade our unit, so have never used our home week - did not know that it is check-in for home week.


----------



## buzglyd (Apr 1, 2018)

I agree with CalGal that Vistana best compliments the HGvC system. I looked hard at Hyatt but I’m not a skier and Key West is expensive to get to from San Diego so it really limited the options. My only wish would be Open Season like HGVC but every system is a little different.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 1, 2018)

@buzglyd I noticed on the Vistana website that there is an owner saving of 20% off all SPG properties for cash (not just the timeshares, and not just 30 days out), however I wonder how that compares to simply reserving with an AAA discount on the SPG site?  It also appears to have limited availability.

Would love if a veteran Vistana owner could let us know if owner savings rate is a good benefit or not. Plus any other tips i.e. does availability only apply to off-season, how many days out etc.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 1, 2018)

It's 20% off the full rack rate, and limited availability, so I haven't found it useful.  You really have to check and compare each resort to see if it is a good value.


----------



## buzglyd (Apr 6, 2018)

I just called to ask about II setup.

The Vistana rep said it will take about 90 days from VSN setup which was mid March. 

I also asked if I had to prepay my 2019 maintence fees to make a 2019 booking. He said no for a StarOption booking. (My ownership is Odd year).


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 6, 2018)

That is correct - you only have to prepay your maintenance fee to make a deposit - not to make a Vistana reservation.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 6, 2018)

DeniseM said:


> That is correct - you only have to prepay your maintenance fee to make a deposit - not to make a Vistana reservation.


Or borrowing StarOptions to make a reservation.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Apr 6, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> Or borrowing StarOptions to make a reservation.


We have already used most of our 2019 SOs. At what point in the yr.could we pre-pay to borrow on 2020. Sounds like I need another unit doesn't it!


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 7, 2018)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> We have already used most of our 2019 SOs. At what point in the yr.could we pre-pay to borrow on 2020. Sounds like I need another unit doesn't it!


You can't borrow 2020 until 2019.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 7, 2018)

DeniseM said:


> You can't borrow 2020 until 2019.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


Could you borrow 2020 in 2018 to make a 2019 reservation? In about a month, we should be able to start making 2019 reservations with SOs.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 7, 2018)

I don't think so - I think you can only borrow from the next year.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Apr 7, 2018)

hmm, maybe I will call them . We borrowed from 2019 in Oct 2017 to book for summer 2018. I am hoping to do a family trip 2019 in Harborside. Maybe when we downsize our house, we will pick up a unit with 81,000.


----------



## YYJMSP (Apr 8, 2018)

DeniseM said:


> I don't think so - I think you can only borrow from the next year.



You can borrow ahead one usage cycle, and the usage becomes SO's only, so you can only book 8mos in to the future.

On an annual deed, 1 usage cycle = 1 year ahead of usage -- an annual 2019 can be borrowed into 2018 usage, or an annual 2020 can be borrowed into 2019 usage (through to Jan 8th, 2019 bookings as of today's date).

On an EOY dead, 1 usage cycle = 2 year ahead of usage -- an Even 2020 can be borrowed into 2018 usage, or an Odd 2021 can be borrowed into 2019 usage (through to Jan 8th, 2019 bookings as of today's date).  You cannot take an Even deed into Odd usage (I just screwed this one up today )

And of course, you have to prepay your MFs, so 1 set on an annual deed, and 2 sets on a EOY deed.


----------



## YYJMSP (Apr 8, 2018)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> hmm, maybe I will call them . We borrowed from 2019 in Oct 2017 to book for summer 2018. I am hoping to do a family trip 2019 in Harborside. Maybe when we downsize our house, we will pick up a unit with 81,000.



It's the "one cycle ahead in usage" that counts, so you borrowed 2019 into 2018 usage.  It doesn't matter that you made the booking in Oct 2017 (other than to make sure that you're booking no more than 8mos out, so through to Jun 2018 in that case?)


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Apr 8, 2018)

Thanks for clarifying. We are newbies and eager to try these resorts but when taking children and grandchildren the SO s go quickly. Once we have the chance to try the new (To us) resorts our usage might slow down some.


----------



## TravelTime (Apr 8, 2018)

WahooWah said:


> I have a client who closed escrow on a WKORV purchase on February 14.  They called Vistana today and Vistana's reservation system still does not reflect the transfer 40 days after close of escrow.  It typically takes about 28 days for the transfer to be processed.
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing this kind of delay with Vistana?



It took me exactly 30 days.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 8, 2018)

I am only on day 10 from when the closing company sent me a copy of the deed. The problem is knowing when they sent everything to Vistana.


----------



## NJDave (Apr 10, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> I am only on day 10 from when the closing company sent me a copy of the deed. The problem is knowing when they sent everything to Vistana.




I was provided a USPS tracking number for the deed sent to Vistana.  The package was received by Vistana yesterday.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 10, 2018)

NJDave said:


> I was provided a USPS tracking number for the deed sent to Vistana.  The package was received by Vistana yesterday.


Usually they can just email the deed to Vistana along with anything else they need. Then follow it up with a check in the mail. Good to know that you know the date that Vistana received it. For our transfer, that is a mystery.


----------



## Markus (Apr 10, 2018)

I just closed on a Lagunamar week. Whole process took 19 days, from date documentation sent to closing company, to date I was advised by Vistana that week was in my account. I think this is amazing timing!

Markus


----------



## DannyTS (Apr 14, 2018)

Seagila said:


> Reserving the week you own in your resort:
> 
> VSN Home Resort Reservation = 12 months - 8 months from CHECK-IN
> HGVC Home Week Reservation = 12 months - 9 months from CHECK-IN (w/ exceptions at certain properties)
> ...


For Vistana reservations, just to clarify in my mind: Say you want to book July 20, 2019. Is the earliest you can call  July 20 2018 @ 9AM for a home resort reservation? What if the date you are supposed to call is a weekend day? do you just call next Monday morning? Thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 14, 2018)

Don't call - go online and use the villa finder at midnight eastern (adjusted for your time zone) on July 19, 2018 - that is the earliest you can make a reservation, and it gives you a 9 hours head start over calling.

Owner services (phone lines) is open 7 days a week, except for specific holidays. Online reservations (Villa Finder) is automated and it's open 24/7.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 20, 2018)

I looked at my Vistana account today and it is now showing an II member number associated with our ownership without a link to II. Can we set up an II account with the new member # on the II website? or should we wait until Vistana provides the link on our dashboard to II with the complete set-up?

I don't want to trade but want visibility and access to cash getaways.


----------



## Seagila (Apr 20, 2018)

I believe you set it up manually on the II website using the II member # you see associated with your Vistana week.


----------



## buzglyd (Apr 20, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I looked at my Vistana account today and it is now showing an II member number associated with our ownership without a link to II. Can we set up an II account with the new member # on the II website? or should we wait until Vistana provides the link on our dashboard to II with the complete set-up?
> 
> I don't want to trade but want visibility and access to cash getaways.



Where did you see an II member number? I’ve been set up in the Vistana system for a month but no II info yet.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 20, 2018)

buzglyd said:


> Where did you see an II member number? I’ve been set up in the Vistana system for a month but no II info yet.


Go to the "What I Own" section of the Dashboard.


----------



## buzglyd (Apr 20, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> Go to the "What I Own" section of the Dashboard.


I did but nothing there. It really should be called' “What the hell do I own?”


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 20, 2018)

buzglyd said:


> I did but nothing there. It really should be called' “What the hell do I own?”


If there is no "II Member #" on that page yet, then they haven't setup your II account yet.


----------



## NJDave (Apr 29, 2018)

Vistana received a copy of our deed on April 9th and the transfer was completed earlier this week. I see the ownership when I log into Visana.com.  I don't see the ownership being reflected in our existing Interval Starwood corporate account but since I don't intend to use Interval for trading, I am not in a hurry anyway.


----------



## buzglyd (Apr 29, 2018)

My Interval membership hit a few days ago. I won’t be depositing anything. II will be for Getaways only.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 29, 2018)

NJDave said:


> Vistana received a copy of our deed on April 9th and the transfer was completed earlier this week. I see the ownership when I log into Visana.com.  I don't see the ownership being reflected in our existing Interval Starwood corporate account but since I don't intend to use Interval for trading, I am not in a hurry anyway.


It will take another month for it to show up in II based on my past experience. I just had a new week show up in our Vistana.com account the other day. Took about a month from when the closing agent sent it to Vistana. Far too slow...


----------



## DannyTS (May 15, 2018)

i called Vistana, the contract is in my name as of today!. I was told that the contract number stays the same because i bought resale. Is this true? i thought they were supposed to give me a new contract number.


----------



## Markus (May 15, 2018)

DannyTS, the contract number stays the same. This is how Vistana keeps the history of the week. It is a unique number associated with the VOI.

Markus


----------



## dioxide45 (May 15, 2018)

DannyTS said:


> i called Vistana, the contract is in my name as of today!. I was told that the contract number stays the same because i bought resale. Is this true? i thought they were supposed to give me a new contract number.


If you have other mandatory or SO ownerships. Login to your account on Vistana.com and make sure there are no issues there. It is very common for them not to update the VSN number associated with newly transferred ownerships, locking you out of reserving online and combining SOs for a single reservation. It can be fixed, but better to know now rather than when you want to make an important reservation at midnight when the phone lines are closed.


----------



## pchung6 (May 15, 2018)

I'm in the middle of closing for an SVV Bella 81k.  I would like to bank the 2018 usage , just wonder can I do it now  while closing or I have to wait until it is transferred and appears on my account?


----------



## dioxide45 (May 15, 2018)

pchung6 said:


> I'm in the middle of closing for an SVV Bella 81k.  I would like to bank the 2018 usage , just wonder can I do it now  while closing or I have to wait until it is transferred and appears on my account?


Unfortunately you will have to wait until the contract/week is in your account. The problem you may run in to is the banking deadline of July 1st. Once it is transferred though and you if you are still before the deadline, you can do it all online.

If the current owner banks, those StarOptions can't transfer.


----------



## mauitraveler (May 15, 2018)

pchung6 said:


> I'm in the middle of closing for an SVV Bella 81k.  I would like to bank the 2018 usage , just wonder can I do it now  while closing or I have to wait until it is transferred and appears on my account?


An alternative to worrying about missing the 2018 banking deadline, would be to ask the owner to make a reservation for you for some time later this year at a resort that you're interesting in.  As long as he is willing and you're flexible about your vacation time, there might still be some dates available for later this year.  Good luck whatever you decide and enjoy your new purchase!  CJ


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 16, 2018)

I will be making our first 12 month reservation at our home resort soon. Is there a special screen or box to designate that you are making a home booking in the system?  I went in to make a dummy and I cannot even get rooms to show for WKORVN so I am wondering if I am doing something wrong?


----------



## taterhed (May 16, 2018)

A quick question or two...

So, existing reservations (2019 first use) will transfer with the account when sold?  So the seller can make reservations that will transfer?
What is the earliest that 2019 MF's can be paid for the next years usage?  I  understand that pre-pay is not required for VSE reservations.

Thanks.


----------



## SandyPGravel (May 16, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I will be making our first 12 month reservation at our home resort soon. Is there a special screen or box to designate that you are making a home booking in the system?  I went in to make a dummy and I cannot even get rooms to show for WKORVN so I am wondering if I am doing something wrong?



It should say "Home Resort Usuage and will be Reservation Window Open" unlike a SO reservation which will show what is available and the the date the rez can be made.


----------



## SandyPGravel (May 16, 2018)

taterhed said:


> A quick question or two...
> 
> So, existing reservations (2019 first use) will transfer with the account when sold?  So the seller can make reservations that will transfer?
> What is the earliest that 2019 MF's can be paid for the next years usage?  I  understand that pre-pay is not required for VSE reservations.
> ...


Yes seller can make reservations for you and they will transfer.  That is what I did when I bought WSJ.  (Not a SO rez, a home rez.)
You can start pre-paying MF any time you want, but you don't need to do so to make a 2019 reservation.  You could pre-pay 2020 and then borrow the SO to use in 2019.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 16, 2018)

SandyPGravel said:


> It should say "Home Resort Usuage and will be Reservation Window Open" unlike a SO reservation which will show what is available and the the date the rez can be made.



Thank you. I searched for reservation for April 2019 and flexible dates and I see the information you described about Home resort plus Oceanfront Platinum+

I tried search again for May 16 2019 (today) with flexible dates and it brings up several reservations such as May 13 (in 12 mo window) but shows starpoints for Oceanfront but no Platinum+ and the res window does not open until Sept?  This is my home resort. Any thoughts why it is doing this?


----------



## SandyPGravel (May 16, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Thank you. I searched for reservation for April 2019 and flexible dates and I see the information you described about Home resort plus Oceanfront Platinum+
> 
> I tried search again for May 16 2019 (today) with flexible dates and it brings up several reservations such as May 13 (in 12 mo window) but shows starpoints for Oceanfront but no Platinum+ and the res window does not open until Sept?  This is my home resort. Any thoughts why it is doing this?


Do you own Oceanfront?  Your unit designation has to be exact.  i.e. 2 BR LO ocean front, 1 BR Resort view, 2 BR Ocean Center etc.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 16, 2018)

Where would I enter the unit designation? When I drop down "villa type" on reservations it doesn't specify unit designation until I see the actual reservations.


----------



## DeniseM (May 16, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Where would I enter the unit designation? When I drop down "villa type" on reservations it doesn't specify unit designation until I see the actual reservations.




That means that the view you own is already booked solid for that date and you can make a Staroption reservation at 8 mos.

The reservation window opened last night at midnight eastern - did you try then?  If you waited until today then other owners made their reservations first.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 16, 2018)

DeniseM said:


> That means that the view you own is already booked solid for that date and you can make a Staroption reservation at 8 mos.
> 
> The reservation window opened last night at midnight eastern - did you try then?  If you waited until today then other owners made their reservations first.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the pointers. I will test this at midnight to see how this plays out so I am ready to pull the trigger on our summer date.

I also called Vistana and the CSR said to put in a check-in date (Fri, Sat, Sun) instead of today (Wed) with Flexible dates. When I did that for last Friday, some home units showed up.


----------



## controller1 (May 16, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Thanks for the pointers. I will test this at midnight to see how this plays out so I am ready to pull the trigger on our summer date.
> 
> I also called Vistana and the CSR said to put in a check-in date (Fri, Sat, Sun) instead of today (Wed) with Flexible dates. When I did that for the last Friday, some home units came available.



I see that your location is California.  Remember, reservations for Home Resort Periods open at Midnight Eastern so get ready to make your reservation at 9:00 p.m.


----------



## DeniseM (May 16, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Thanks for the pointers. I will test this at midnight to see how this plays out so I am ready to pull the trigger on our summer date.
> 
> I also called Vistana and the CSR said to put in a check-in date (Fri, Sat, Sun) instead of today (Wed) with Flexible dates. When I did that for last Friday, some home units showed up.



That’s true - you can only make a home resort reservation with a Friday, Saturday, Sunday check-in.  So tonight at 9 Pacific you can reserve Friday May 17, 2019.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taterhed (May 16, 2018)

SandyPGravel said:


> Yes seller can make reservations for you and they will transfer.  That is what I did when I bought WSJ.  (Not a SO rez, a home rez.)
> You can start pre-paying MF any time you want, but you don't need to do so to make a 2019 reservation.  You could pre-pay 2020 and then borrow the SO to use in 2019.



Thanks!   Perfect.


----------



## jordathyspg (Jun 5, 2018)

We are very excited to have completed escrow on a 2 Bedroom l/o Platinum Plus week at WKV. Thanks TUG for all of the info!

The closing company is couriering the docs to Vistana tomorrow. My question is how does Vistana notify us that they have activated our account? (Understand this takes about a month). 
Is there any benefit to signing up with Vistana prior?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 7, 2018)

If you don't have an existing Vistana ownership, you can actually register on Vistana.com now. You don't own anything. Vistana will send you a letter when they transfer the week in to your name. At that time you will be able to connect your ownership to your Vistana.com account that you have setup.


----------

